# Awesome Pits!



## Nuts4Mutts (Jun 20, 2012)

The term "Pitbull" Is severely abused today. People see a dog that has a thick, square head, stalky build, or a 'bad temper' and automatically assume 'Oh that is a pit bull!' I have seen countless dogs get called 'pits' when they hadn't even the slightest drop of 'pit' in them!

I used to hate 'pitbulls' as well [I disgust myself with it!]. My dad always told me that even if they seem nice, they will always turn on you. I believed him for a very long time, especially since I knew a couple of really ferocious pits. I did some research on them though, learned that it is almost always the owners fault, not the dog. [If it's not the owners fault for an aggressive dog, then it's the genes of that dog... but that's still not the dog's fault!] Then I met some pits who were sweeties & so loyal!

Eventually I really wanted my own pit. A friends APBT just had some puppies [not sure what the dad was, probably lab/rottweiler/pit], so I was able to get one. Otto! He is probably the opposite of what I wanted in a dog.. I wanted a dog who would learn 'yes' from 'no' instantly, and who could learn trick after trick after trick and not get bored [my other dog, Shasta, is like that]; but oh no no no! I got Otto, he has had constant training by me & still only knows the basic commands... 

Otto's not big on tricks, but my gosh is he loyal! I have never known a dog as young as him to be as loyal as he is. 

Okay, enough rambling from me about my pitbull stories... I wanna hear some good stories from you guys! 

One last thing, here's a couple pics of my 85-lbs-of-solid-muscle-lunkhead-pitty-Otto. ;-)


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I have an American Bully pup named Fenris. ^_^

He is extremely loyal. Adores kids. Thinks with his tummy. XD
My 4 year old can do anything she wants to him (he's about 4 months old) and he just takes it. She's even had her hands in his mouth. He does not like it when children cry. This is the only time I have seen any sign of aggression from him. If he thinks that someone is hurting a child, he gets very stiff.
He is doing basic obedience training now and being trained to be my psychiatric service dog.


----------



## Nuts4Mutts (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow! American Bully? Those guys are SO AWESOME!!! Hah... I wish Otto would be a bit more docile like yours is ;p he is busy busy busy busy busy. Always needs his mouth on something, so some people playing with him get all scared 'cause they think he's biting. He has always done it & we severely discourage it, but haven't found it to be 'aggressive' in ANY way. Best solution - stuff his dino toy, soccer ball, or a giant pinecone in his mouth, that always keeps him busy. Hah! 

You will DEFINITELY have to post pics of your pup! I have only seen a few pics of Am Bullys... they are such beautiful dogs! 

Are you gonna try to get him 'looking' all scary & such? [Spike collar, chain leash, etc] I think it's so funny how people react to Otto when I walk him with his 3-ft long chain leash [the links are HUGE on that thing! It weighs about 5lbs...]... they find out that he's a big baby doll & get a kick out of it usually, lol!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I actually have a thread in this section with Updates on him and it has pis of him. ^_^

Right now, he rocks a Harley Davidson "Bad To The Bone" collar. Thinking about getting a leather Harley collar next time he needs a new one. Thinking about going with a chain leash just because of how he reacts when he thinks someone is hurting a child. He gets very stiff. At least until he learns his manners better.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

AWW! We got our first APBT from my dad's friend. His friend lived with his parents and although our dog never showed any agression, his parents were afraid of the dog and forced their son to make him live in one room. The only time he got to come out of the room was to go to the bathroom outside.  My dad's friend didn't think it was fair to make him live that way and gave him to us. 

He is now 14 years old. He has seen better days health wise, but he is still going strong 










And here is our younger boy, hes 7 years old. Hes an APBT mixed with a staffy of some sort.


----------



## Nuts4Mutts (Jun 20, 2012)

@teeny Oh wow! Your pibbles are so gorgeous! I LOVE the look of cropped ears! [Wanted to get Otto's cropped when he was a pup (also to keep the water out, he hangs in the rain for fun instead of sleeping in the doghouse... so he gets smelly wet ears) but I couldn't afford it & Mom doesn't like how they look, haha] 

DeeOhJee's white tummy is so cute! And Malachi's color - one of my faves! Awesomeness!!!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Nuts4Mutts said:


> @teeny Oh wow! Your pibbles are so gorgeous! I LOVE the look of cropped ears! [Wanted to get Otto's cropped when he was a pup (also to keep the water out, he hangs in the rain for fun instead of sleeping in the doghouse... so he gets smelly wet ears) but I couldn't afford it & Mom doesn't like how they look, haha]
> 
> DeeOhJee's white tummy is so cute! And Malachi's color - one of my faves! Awesomeness!!!


Haha thanks! Funny I like floppy ears better xD My dad had them done and malachi's ears were cropped when we got him :/


----------



## Nuts4Mutts (Jun 20, 2012)

Aww, well, I also didn't beg mom too much to crop Otto's ears, because I thought "hm... what if Otto doesn't look good without ears?... then he can never have his flappers back!" Hahaha! It's kind of annoying though, so many people I talk to always say "Oh don't EVER crop your dogs ears! I would NEVER do it because it hurts them way too much!!!!!! And it will change their personality!" Then I kinda think... getting a dog fixed 'hurts' them, but they are just as sweet & happy a couple weeks later... and people do stupid things to themselves so they'll "look cool"... tattoos... body piercing... etc... 

Ok done with rambling. 

Do either of your pups know any tricks? Otto... tricks? Not a big fan, lol! He doesn't really like tricks much.... he does the basics really well, but those all took like a REALLY long time for him to learn [dumb dog took 3 solid months to learn lay down]


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Nuts4Mutts said:


> Aww, well, I also didn't beg mom too much to crop Otto's ears, because I thought "hm... what if Otto doesn't look good without ears?... then he can never have his flappers back!" Hahaha! It's kind of annoying though, so many people I talk to always say "Oh don't EVER crop your dogs ears! I would NEVER do it because it hurts them way too much!!!!!! And it will change their personality!" Then I kinda think... getting a dog fixed 'hurts' them, but they are just as sweet & happy a couple weeks later... and people do stupid things to themselves so they'll "look cool"... tattoos... body piercing... etc...
> 
> Ok done with rambling.
> 
> Do either of your pups know any tricks? Otto... tricks? Not a big fan, lol! He doesn't really like tricks much.... he does the basics really well, but those all took like a REALLY long time for him to learn [dumb dog took 3 solid months to learn lay down]


Haha! Yeah pit bulls are VERY stubborn. That said, they do know a few. They both know sit, lay down, shake and give me 10(they jump up and put their paws on my hands). Malachi knows speak but DeeOhJee never Learned it.


----------



## Nuts4Mutts (Jun 20, 2012)

That's pretty good. Otto took forever to learn his stuff, but he does them pretty stable, even around other people/dogs. He just learned sit, lay down, heel, and he does a great 'wait' [I'll throw the ball & tell him to wait, he won't go after it till I say "okay!"] 

My mutt, Shasta, on the other hand, has quite a few tricks up his sleeve. He won't behave around other dogs at all, but at home, I can get him to sit, lay, roll over, give paw, say bark, sneeze, circle, stretch, and he can jump over my leg. He learns tricks in a SNAP! I just wish he wouldn't get so moody around other dogs... he's kinda crabby...... He's a complete mutt though, even his grandma was a mutt. From seeing his parents/grandma/his personality, he is wolf, lab, [his dad was 1/2 wolf], hound of some sort, husky, border collie, and then probably a couple thousand more. Hahaha!~


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Nuts4Mutts said:


> That's pretty good. Otto took forever to learn his stuff, but he does them pretty stable, even around other people/dogs. He just learned sit, lay down, heel, and he does a great 'wait' [I'll throw the ball & tell him to wait, he won't go after it till I say "okay!"]
> 
> My mutt, Shasta, on the other hand, has quite a few tricks up his sleeve. He won't behave around other dogs at all, but at home, I can get him to sit, lay, roll over, give paw, say bark, sneeze, circle, stretch, and he can jump over my leg. He learns tricks in a SNAP! I just wish he wouldn't get so moody around other dogs... he's kinda crabby...... He's a complete mutt though, even his grandma was a mutt. From seeing his parents/grandma/his personality, he is wolf, lab, [his dad was 1/2 wolf], hound of some sort, husky, border collie, and then probably a couple thousand more. Hahaha!~


Aww! I find wold hybrids to fascinating! I volunteer at a shelter- he just found a home, but they found this wolf hybrid running the streets! He was shy but friendly so he must've had an owner. He was recently adopted into a good home with people that had wolves before.

His name is Wiley (believed to have some coyote in him too)


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

pit bulls arent stubborn, you should try training my BT/frenchie cross


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Oooh, I had a wolf hybrid in Alaska. She was illeagle to own but try and prove it in a court of law. She was mixed with malamute. You wanna talk about stubborn..OMG:-?:-

I was against pits for a long time. One attacked my american eskimo dog (think 20 pound white pomaranian) and would NOT let him go. Rosie (wolf cross) was with us at the dog park and she went after the Pit. A wolf hybrid and a Pit batteling it out was not a pretty picture. Anyways, it took a long time for me to trust anything that even resembled pitbull. But there were a few other ones that visited the dog park and they were all super nice and well behaved. A few times the Eskimo dog even managed to get this one male to roll over into the submissive pose :-? which is pretty impressive since he is like 9 years old and is missing some teeth, plus he is only like 25 pounds these days.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> Oooh, I had a wolf hybrid in Alaska. She was illeagle to own but try and prove it in a court of law. She was mixed with malamute. You wanna talk about stubborn..OMG:-?:-
> 
> I was against pits for a long time. One attacked my american eskimo dog (think 20 pound white pomaranian) and would NOT let him go. Rosie (wolf cross) was with us at the dog park and she went after the Pit. A wolf hybrid and a Pit batteling it out was not a pretty picture. Anyways, it took a long time for me to trust anything that even resembled pitbull. But there were a few other ones that visited the dog park and they were all super nice and well behaved. A few times the Eskimo dog even managed to get this one male to roll over into the submissive pose :-? which is pretty impressive since he is like 9 years old and is missing some teeth, plus he is only like 25 pounds these days.


Aww I'm so sorry to hear about your awful experience. Poor baby  I hate when people irresponsibly own them- most of the time those are the people that have them for the image, not the true beauty- their goofy personalities and joyful spirit. It's great to hear that TRUE APBTs have changed your way of thought towards pit bulls and I admire that you were willing to accept a change of mind.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I am having issues with my sister-in-law's pit bull puppy. She is still young but I don't even want to go to their house anymore. I went their to get my phone charger back and she leaped on me. She is a doll and not agressive at all. Just a large, hyper pup. She's about 8 months. What made me mad about her leaping is my sis-in-law's husband didn't discipline her at all. I had to grab her by her collar and hold her the whole time I was back there. I had to yell at him (the owner) to get her so I could leave without another scar. She scarred my forearm a few months ago. This is further proof to me it IS NOT always the dog it is the owner. I want to steal her and train her up right. My dogs are not the most well behaved but if I snap my fingers any hyperness stops and they don't jump. Well all except my Border terrier mix XD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Shirleythebetta said:


> I am having issues with my sister-in-law's pit bull puppy. She is still young but I don't even want to go to their house anymore. I went their to get my phone charger back and she leaped on me. She is a doll and not agressive at all. Just a large, hyper pup. She's about 8 months. What made me mad about her leaping is my sis-in-law's husband didn't discipline her at all. I had to grab her by her collar and hold her the whole time I was back there. I had to yell at him (the owner) to get her so I could leave without another scar. She scarred my forearm a few months ago. This is further proof to me it IS NOT always the dog it is the owner. I want to steal her and train her up right. My dogs are not the most well behaved but if I snap my fingers any hyperness stops and they don't jump. Well all except my Border terrier mix XD


Uh oh. That pup sounds like a recipe for disaster!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

That's my thought. Even though the dog's outcome depends on the owner a dog has a personality. This one reminds me of a sugar addict. They also let her run loose near a bike trail which could be dangerous too seeing as cops patrol it. OOO I really want to steal her before she hurts someone.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Yeah, the owner didn't do A THING when he went after my dog who was still young at the time >.< I do try to keep him away from pitty looking dogs though, just incase. My dog has the worst case of little dog syndrome I have ever seen. He THINKS he is a Bull Mastiff :-?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> Yeah, the owner didn't do A THING when he went after my dog who was still young at the time >.< I do try to keep him away from pitty looking dogs though, just incase. My dog has the worst case of little dog syndrome I have ever seen. He THINKS he is a Bull Mastiff :-?


Aww :3 we used to have a miniature jack russel terrier that played with my two pitties. He thought he was one of them :3 He would bark when they'd bark and it was cute cos they're bark is like "WOOF!" and his was a little "woof" he was so cute I miss him


----------



## Nuts4Mutts (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh... hehe, well I wouldn't consider Shasta as much of a 'wolf hybrid', you seriously can't tell at all (except for the savage way he acts when he meets a dog he dislikes.... =\), and not one person on dogster believed me! I even told them that the owners knew the dad, and he was a lab/wolf, but they just told me "Oh be quiet! I don't get why people try to say their dog is a wolf! Just so they can get people to say 'thats cool!'" Ugh! I seriously wasn't trying to do that! 
Anyway, here's a couple pics of my mutt Shasta:


----------



## Nuts4Mutts (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, I totally agree that not always is a pit bull the right dog for you. There's very few people that have virtually every dog as the 'right dog', but there's also virtually no people that have NO dog as the 'right dog' 

Pit bulls stubborn? Well I've found mine is, but at least he wants to please. Shasta's the other way, he is the most docile dog you'll ever meet, he learned "circle" in less than 10min, and he can do pretty much any trick you want him to... but he doesn't want to please all the time, if there's a big open field or another animal, he would MUCH rather chase them than try to please me... =\ That's just how he is though. 

Every dog, even within it's own breed-standards, is going to be different. I'm sure there are TONS of pit bulls who are total opposite of stubborn, and I'm also sure there are probably tons of Border Collies out there who ARE stubborn, lol! [haven't met a stubborn one yet, I did meet a really really dumb one though (yeah, world's smartest breed - and nobody told him, lol!)]


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww shes so cute :3


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Nuts4Mutts said:


> Yeah, I totally agree that not always is a pit bull the right dog for you. There's very few people that have virtually every dog as the 'right dog', but there's also virtually no people that have NO dog as the 'right dog'
> 
> Pit bulls stubborn? Well I've found mine is, but at least he wants to please. Shasta's the other way, he is the most docile dog you'll ever meet, he learned "circle" in less than 10min, and he can do pretty much any trick you want him to... but he doesn't want to please all the time, if there's a big open field or another animal, he would MUCH rather chase them than try to please me... =\ That's just how he is though.
> 
> Every dog, even within it's own breed-standards, is going to be different. I'm sure there are TONS of pit bulls who are total opposite of stubborn, and I'm also sure there are probably tons of Border Collies out there who ARE stubborn, lol! [haven't met a stubborn one yet, I did meet a really really dumb one though (yeah, world's smartest breed - and nobody told him, lol!)]


I agree. Mine do know quite a few tricks but it was difficult to train them. Plus they are 7 & 14 yrs old so they've had lots of time haha

I taught my Cat's sit an high five.. Too cute 
<3


----------



## Nuts4Mutts (Jun 20, 2012)

Woah, kitty knows a trick? 0.o hahahaha... I've had at least 2 cats at a time my entire life, (max I've had at a time was 7 [which is pretty big since all cats get spayed/neutered & so none have had kittens]) not a single one will do anything. Oh wait.... Millie will sit up for peanut butter... if that counts O.O lol!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah! The only thing that sucks is they get rly unfocused, especially when I'm trying to show someone them doing the trick. For example..

Me: Patrick, come here boo!
Patrick: :3
Me: sit, patty boo.
Patrick: *thinking bubble* ooh there's a fly sitting on that table
Me: Patrick, sit boy, sit! 
Patrick: *thinking bubble* ooh zeh fly es crawling!
Me: -_-

They perform better in a quiet setting where I can get their darn attention xD


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

starrlamia said:


> pit bulls arent stubborn, you should try training my BT/frenchie cross


Frechie n English are for look
Never found a bulldog with a high drive
Very lay back n lazy
Will with the expection of the odly n American


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Here's my pit Coco. She'll be 5 this year. She is always very eager to please and actually sits well for photos.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Frechie n English are for look
> Never found a bulldog with a high drive
> Very lay back n lazy
> Will with the expection of the odly n American


 you dont know the history of bulldogs do you? They were the original pit dogs as well as farm dogs etc, in fact pit bulls and american bullies are descendants of bulldogs. My BT/Frenchie cross is the epitomy of a terrior, she is extremely high drive and high energy. English bulldogs have been ruined by people and they cant do much without overheating or getting tired but frenchies are actually fairly active dogs.


----------



## Nuts4Mutts (Jun 20, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Yeah! The only thing that sucks is they get rly unfocused, especially when I'm trying to show someone them doing the trick. For example..
> 
> Me: Patrick, come here boo!
> Patrick: :3
> ...



yesss definitely! I was trying to get Otto to "Sit Pretty" for his PB [he can do it... he just hasn't learned the signal/command for it yet... well... hasn't learned to OBEY the command I should say... (No lie, took 3 months just for him to 'lay down' without me guiding him with hands/treats)] to show it to a friend... he decided just to do the stand-on-his-hind-legs-with-front-paws-on-my-belly trick instead... UGH!


----------



## Nuts4Mutts (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness, lorax84! Coco's sooooooo adorable! She looks just like Otto's Mom... only Lady was black & white.


----------

